# Reptiles on Springwatch blog post



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

the Springwatch blog has some photos of reptiles from thei Flickr site...

BBC - Nature UK: Amphibians and reptiles photo favourites

nice to see.


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice! Now the weather is picking up ( I say picking up, it was blowing a gale today! But it was sunny) I am trying to get out more looking for reps but I always seem to time it wrong- This is the year! I shall endeavour to post some pics of my own here in the following month or so...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Very nice Lizard shot that mate(one of yours no doubt: victory.

You know it amazes me, the lack of posts on this thread (or interest shown) in UK Reptiles etc. on a huge popular UK "Reptile forum" such as this?...I just dont get it?!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

cheers.

i was dead chuffed Springwatch chose my pic... and also that they had a feature on reptiles on their blog. nice to see.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

laurencea said:


> cheers.
> 
> i was dead chuffed Springwatch chose my pic... and also that they had a feature on reptiles on their blog. nice to see.


Its a cool pic: victory: and your right, it can only be a good thing for Springwatch to feature UK reptiles.


----------

